# How to Borrow Airtime from MTN, GLO, ETISALAT and AIRTEL



## abujagirl (Jan 5, 2016)

If you’re ever in a tight corner and need to ‘call your way out’ – don’t panic. Telecommunications companies have devised means of allowing you borrow airtime from them and refund at a more comfortable time.





Every network has a unique code for airtime borrowing. Checkout the different codes below:

*MTN :* To borrow airtime from MTN simply dial *600*amount# or you dial *600# AND follow the instructions.

*ETISALAT :* To borrow airtime from ETISALAT dia *665*amount# or dial *665# and follow the instructions.

*GLO: * To borrow airtime from GLO follow the steps below:

Step 1: Create a 4 digits pin. On your Glo sim, dial *321# then create a 4 digit pin of your choice e.g 4535

Step 2: Borrow the airtime. Dial *321*pin*amount you want to borrow#. E.g *321*4535*200#.


*AIRTEL :* To borrow airtime from Airtel dial *500*amount#


P.S: The amount you receive when you borrow airtime is less 10% service charge, i.e, if you borrow N50 you get N45.


----------

